# FTP problems via wireless connection!



## westykid (Oct 24, 2006)

I have had a long standing problem with FTP connections over a wireless network from my Powerbook.

The facts:
i) I am running OS 10.3.9 but have had the same problem with 10.4.8 on the same machine.
ii) FTP works fine from same machine using dialup or wired ethernet connection and same FTP client.
iii) FTP works fine from other machines on the same network using the same router and FTP client.

The problem:
FTP simply won't work reliably when I am connected wirelessly, the same problem persists regardless of the client - I use CuteFTP Pro for mac but have the same issue with other clients e.g. Fetch, Transmit, and even the terminal!

I can usually manage to connect to the remote FTP server and often view the directory but any kind of FTP transfer, down or especially up, results in a long hang which normally just sits there for ages doing nothing like it is being blocked.  Since all other variables seem to be removed through testing, I can only assume this has something to do with the OS running on a wireless network.

Has any body else had this problem - or know of a potential solution as copying to a PC just to FTP is doing my nut! - Incidently, if I FTP into the powerbook from another machine on the network it all works fine - it is only when I try to FTP out to another server via a wireless connection that I have this problem.

Nice one.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 24, 2006)

Is this wireless network the same network you use when plugging the Mac in and using FTP?


----------



## westykid (Oct 25, 2006)

Yes. That's what's so weird - this problem only happens via a wireless connection. I have had the same problem regardless of the network router - Zoom ADSLX6 or Netgear DG834G.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 25, 2006)

Well FTP uses  port 21. Somehow the wireless portion is blocking this port. Check the WIRELESS portion of the router's security to see if is blocks port 21.


----------



## westykid (Oct 26, 2006)

I can't find any seperate settings on the router config pages for wireless traffic control - only DMZ/virtual server configs for the whole LAN.  Also, I can FTP fine via a wireless connection to the same network from my PC laptop.  The problem really only seems to be limited to FTP from the powerbook via a wireless connection.


----------

